# Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released **update 10.10c Hotfix**



## D!str(+)yer (22. Oktober 2010)

Passend zum Start der HD68xx Reihe heute der Catalyst 10.10 WHQL.


Changelog

*Performance:
*


4-6% AvP DX11 Benchmark mit HD5XXX Serie
 5-6% Battleforge mit HD58XX und HD57XX
 9% Crysis Warhead mit AA auf HD58XX
 9% Far Cry 2 mit AA auf HD58XX
 4-7% in Metro 2033 mit HD5XXX Serie
 7% S.T.A.L.K.E.R.:Call of Pripyat mit HD58XX
 8-9% Unigine Heaven mit HD 58XX und HD57XX
 9-10% World in Conflict mit HD 55XX und HD56XX
 
*Features*:



  Introduction of AMD Catalyst™ Accelerated Parallel Processing ("APP") technology Edition
  Video Beschleunigung für WMV HD® video content
  Erweiterte dynamische Videokontrast einstellungen
  Einführung der AMD HD3D Technology
 


*Catalyst™ Application Profiles*:



  Multiplayer Medal of Honor™ (DirectX® 9/DirectX® 10/DirectX® 11) CrossFire™update
  Darksider™ (DirectX 9) performance and CrossFire anti-aliasing update
  NBA 2K11™ (DirectX 9) CrossFire update
  Stone Giant™ (DirectX 10/DirectX 11) CrossFire update
  Civilization V™ (DirectX 10/DirectX 11) tweak CrossFire update
  H.A.W.X.™ 2 (DirectX 10/DirectX 11) CrossFire update
  Formula 1™ (DirectX 10/DirectX 11) CrossFire update
  World of Warcraft™ (DirectX 11) version CrossFire update
 
 Download XP 32bit
Download XP 64bit
Download Vista/7 32bit
Download Vista/7 64bit
kompletten release Notes

Download Catalyst 10.10a Hotfix

------------------------------------------

**update 10.10c Hotfix**

*AMD Catalyst 10.10c Hotfix Features:*


OpenGL 4.1 beta support
Support for the new Morphological Anti-Aliasing feature
Dead Rising 2 – Crossfire profile (Resolves negative scaling)
Crossfire Performance Improvement for:
Metro 2033
F1 2011 - (Direct X9 version)
Fallout New Vegas
 
Performance optimizations for systems with an AMD Radeon™ HD 6870 and AMD Radeon HD 6850 series of graphics products installed
Aliens versus Predator performance enhancements
Star Craft 2 performance enhancements
OpenGL performance enhancements – gains can be seen in Prey, Quake Wars: Enemy Territories, and Heaven v2
 


Downlowad Catalyst 10.10c Hotfix


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*

die aufzählungszeichen vor den prozentzahlen sehen aus wie minusse (oder mini? oder minüsse? ^^) 
das wäre doch etwas seltsam...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> die aufzählungszeichen vor den prozentzahlen sehen aus wie minusse (oder mini? oder minüsse? ^^)
> das wäre doch etwas seltsam...




Ist ein Argument, habs mal geändert, ist natürlich Performance zuwachs!


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ist ein Argument, habs mal geändert, ist natürlich Performance zuwachs!



dann nochmal danke, sozusagen


----------



## Arkogei (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Einführung der AMD HD3D Technology



Was ist denn das genau? Ist das für diese ATI Shutter Brillen?

Edit: Wies aussieht schon http://www.amd.com/us/products/technologies/amd-hd3d/Pages/how-it-works.aspx. Unterstützt wird bisher aber anscheinend nur die Viewsonic FuHzion Reihe. Weiß jemand, ob da schon mehr Modelle angekündigt sind usw.?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*



Arkogei schrieb:


> Was ist denn das genau? Ist das für diese ATI Shutter Brillen?



3D Unterstützung 



> Auch dem 3D-Trend verschließt man sich bei AMD nicht: Die  6000er-Generation bietet neben der genannten Blu-ray-3D-Unterstützung  auch HD3D. In Zusammenarbeit mit DDDs (Dynamic Digital Depth) "TriDef"  und iZ3D hält Stereo-3D Einzug, passende 120-Hz-Displays liefern die  bekannten Hersteller wie Samsung und die Brille kommt (beispielsweise)  von Oakley.


Radeon HD 6870 und HD 6850 im Test: AMDs zweite DirectX-11-Generation - radeon, nvidia, computex, fermi


----------



## mixxed_up (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*

Ich hatte den drauf, gleich wieder runter geworfen. Irgendwie verändert der die Farben bei mir dass das weiß irgendwie roter erscheint.


----------



## Crytek09 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich hatte den drauf, gleich wieder runter geworfen. Irgendwie verändert der die Farben bei mir dass das weiß irgendwie roter erscheint.




Bei mir funt der einwandfrei


----------



## Arkogei (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*

@mixxed_up
War bei mir auch so. Spiel mal ein bisschen mit Gamma und Helligkeit rum, dann bekommt mans weg.


----------



## KrHome (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich hatte den drauf, gleich wieder runter geworfen. Irgendwie verändert der die Farben bei mir dass das weiß irgendwie roter erscheint.


Die Standardeinstellung der Farbtemperatur im 10.10 (und auch im Hotfix) steht auf 6600 Kelvin, statt der üblichen 6500 Kelvin. Daher der Rotstich. Ist mir auch direkt aufgefallen. Besonders wenn man seinen Monitor auch zur Bildbearbeitung nutzt und dieser somit anständig kalibriert ist. 

Einfach den Wert anpassen, dann stimmt das Bild wieder. Ich schätze hierbei handelt es sich um einen Bug.



Arkogei schrieb:


> @mixxed_up
> War bei mir auch so. Spiel mal ein bisschen mit Gamma und Helligkeit rum, dann bekommt mans weg.


Man benötigt nur einen Regler, nämlich den der Farbtemperatur.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*

Was ich mich schon lange frage aber noch nie gegooglet habe, verändern die Treiber immer nur die auch aufgezählten Spiele Performance-mäßig oder sind auch andere Spiele betroffen? Frage mich das nur weil ich es immer ziemlich doof finde das immer die gleichen Spiele aufgelistet werden - alles nur Topseller wobei andere Games auch interessant wären.

Wie gesagt ist nur interesse halber...


----------



## Crytek09 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*



Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> Was ich mich schon lange frage aber noch nie gegooglet habe, verändern die Treiber immer nur die auch aufgezählten Spiele Performance-mäßig oder sind auch andere Spiele betroffen? Frage mich das nur weil ich es immer ziemlich doof finde das immer die gleichen Spiele aufgelistet werden - alles nur Topseller wobei andere Games auch interessant wären.
> 
> Wie gesagt ist nur interesse halber...




Bähh bei mir funzt der doch nich richtig ich hab irgendwie das gefühl in MOH weniger FPS  zu haben wtf. ???


----------



## jumperm (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*

Was ich schade finde ist, dass die ganzen neuen Features und Optimierungen nur die 5xxx und 6xxx Reihe betreffen. Gibt es bei der 4xxx Reihe nix mehr zu verbessern


----------



## Own3r (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*

Ich installiere den Treiber erstmal nicht, bevor es keine Performanceverbesserung bei F1 2010 gibt.


----------



## thysol (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*

Ich installiere den neuen Treiber auch noch nicht weil ich ihn nicht brauche.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*

Hat schon wer geschaut ob mit dem 10.10 immer noch das Overclocking Problem besteht?

Also das die Karte bei OC nicht mehr in den 2D Modus taktet?


----------



## modnoob (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*

Ich kann keine Flashinhalte mit Hardwarebeschleunigung nutzen! Muss mir bald wieder den alten ziehen


----------



## Oneill (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*

der Treiber senkt bei mir bei Bad Company2 erheblich die Frames. Hatte den Beta 10.10 schon drauf, und bei dem das gleiche.

teilweise von konstant 120 frames auf 50 runter, also für mich nen fail.


----------



## Arkogei (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*



KrHome schrieb:


> Die Standardeinstellung der Farbtemperatur im 10.10 (und auch im Hotfix) steht auf 6600 Kelvin, statt der üblichen 6500 Kelvin.



Wo kann man den Wert ändern?


----------



## KrHome (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*



Arkogei schrieb:


> Wo kann man den Wert ändern?


Desktops & Displays >> ganz unten (nicht rechts!) auf das winzige schwarze Dreieck an dem Monitorsymbol klicken >> Configure >> Color ... und dann ganz unten ist der Regler


----------



## Westcoast (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*

bei mir funktioniert der catalyst  10.10 ganz gut. danke für die info


----------



## Joey-rs (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*

Geht immer noch nicht in den 2D Modus zurück beim Übertakten.


----------



## Railroadfighter (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*

Was hat denn die "AMD Catalyst™ Accelerated Parallel Processing (APP) Technology Edition"für einen Sinn?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*



Railroads schrieb:


> Was hat denn die "AMD Catalyst™ Accelerated Parallel Processing (APP) Technology Edition"für einen Sinn?




Eigentlich ist das nur eine Umbenennung.

APP soll ab jetzt die ATI stream Technologie heißen (äquivalent zu NVidias Cuda).


----------



## computertod (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*

bei mir lässt sich der nichtmal installieren


----------



## Legacyy (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*

bei mir hat der nur probleme beim oc gemacht und der 2D bug ist immer noch da. 
ich bleib bei dem 10.8, der geht immer noch am besten bei mir


----------



## Speedy100 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*

hi..

hatte den etwas rötlichen stich auch, hab das nun eben mal geändert.
das mit dem hell und dunkel is mir gestern abend auch aufgefallen, das kam aber nur 1mal am ganzen abend beim zocken.

aber was ich lustig finde, nicht mal 1 tag draußen und schon nen hotfix vorhanden 

*Mfg

Speedy*


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*



Legacyy schrieb:


> bei mir hat der nur probleme beim oc gemacht und der 2D bug ist immer noch da.
> ich bleib bei dem 10.8, der geht immer noch am besten bei mir




Seid ihr schon mal auf den Gedanken gekommen, dass dieser "Bug" von AMD vielleicht so gewollt ist?


----------



## _chris_ (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich hatte den drauf, gleich wieder runter geworfen. Irgendwie verändert der die Farben bei mir dass das weiß irgendwie roter erscheint.



lol bei mir is i.wie alles grüner besonders das gelb, un wenn ichs im ccc einstellen will geht des i.wie nicht. ich vertsehs einfach nich -.-


----------



## n1salat (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*

Ich musste den 10.10 wieder deinstallieren.. bc2 hat erheblich weniger fps als vorher -.-


----------



## Tschoergi (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*



_chris_ schrieb:


> lol bei mir is i.wie alles grüner besonders das gelb, un wenn ichs im ccc einstellen will geht des i.wie nicht. ich vertsehs einfach nich -.-



Den "Haken" bei EDID (Extended Display Identification Data) rausnehmen, dann kann man es wieder manuell einstellen.

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## Oneill (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*



n1salat schrieb:


> Ich musste den 10.10 wieder deinstallieren.. bc2 hat erheblich weniger fps als vorher -.-



Sagte ich ja. Bei mir teilweise die Hälfte, und sogar bei 60 frames kam es mir sehr unsmooth vor, also nicht wirklich flüssig.

Sicher ein Problem mit dem Crossfire, obwohl ich das neie Profiel drübergebügelt habe.

Welcher Treiber is eigentlich für BC2 am sinnvollsten?


----------



## Namaker (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Hat schon wer geschaut ob mit dem 10.10 immer noch das Overclocking Problem besteht?
> 
> Also das die Karte bei OC nicht mehr in den 2D Modus taktet?


Mit welchem Programm übertaktest du?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*

MSI Afterburn, wieso?


----------



## akif15 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*

Ich habe diesen Treiber installiert und seit dem habe ich erhebliche Probleme die Kiste lahmt immer wieder mal ... am häufigsten ist mir das beim Surfen aufgefallen. Immer wenn was mit Videos oder Flash dabei ist lahmt der Browser und der ganze PC was vor dem Treiber nicht der Fall war.

Also wie kriege ich den wieder auf 10.9 , am besten ?

Einfach drauf oder vorher mit deinstallieren des ganzen und wenn ja wie am besten ?


----------



## Speedy100 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*



akif15 schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen Treiber installiert und seit dem habe ich erhebliche Probleme die Kiste lahmt immer wieder mal ... am häufigsten ist mir das beim Surfen aufgefallen. Immer wenn was mit Videos oder Flash dabei ist lahmt der Browser und der ganze PC was vor dem Treiber nicht der Fall war.
> 
> Also wie kriege ich den wieder auf 10.9 , am besten ?
> 
> Einfach drauf oder vorher mit deinstallieren des ganzen und wenn ja wie am besten ?


 
hi..

am besten deinstallieren, und den 10.9 wieder drauf machen

*Mfg

Speedy*


----------



## akif15 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*

mit löschen im regedit oder ohne ? sauberes deinstallieren ? win7 wenn ja wie vorgehen am besten oder brauche ich das nicht ?


----------



## Namaker (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.10 WHQL released*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> MSI Afterburn, wieso?


Gerade deswegen wundert mich das, wenn man über 900MHz Core kommt (Maximum des CCC-Bereichs) wird die Taktrate festgestellt und bleibt dort, bis man sie entweder manuell unter 900 zieht oder auf Reset drückt.
Ist ganz positiv, denn bei manchen Spielen aktiviert sich bei mir der 3D-Modus nicht richtig, dadurch kann ich den dann aber erzwingen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Oktober 2010)

**Catalyst 10.10c dem Startpost hinzugefügt**


----------



## Orpheus1982 (27. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir hängt sich die Installation des Hotfix 10.10c nach der hälfte auf. Muss ich den ersten Hotfix zuerst installiert haben oder ist das nicht nötig? Ich krieg schon wieder das kotzen. Ich denke ich werde auch wieder den 10.9 drauf machen.


----------



## Xion4 (28. Oktober 2010)

Mal ne Frage an die Fachleute, wo finde ich denn die Overscaling Funktion im Catalyst? Oder taucht die nur auf wenn ich PC und Monitor via HDMI verbunden habe?


----------



## akif15 (3. November 2010)

wenn man 10.10 installiert hat kann man dann direkt hotfix c installieren oder muss der reihe nach gehen ?

hotfix a
hotfix b ?
hotfix c


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. November 2010)

Einfach den neusten installieren, das ist aber aktuell der 10.10d


----------



## akif15 (3. November 2010)

ok dankeschön @ D!str(+)yer

ist das auch der treiber für win7 64bit


----------

